# On the back end...



## AgroDuck (Oct 2, 2012)

Got my son to take a couple of slow-mo videos of me shooting today.
Any suggestions?
















Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

No slo-mo, just still pictures.


----------



## AgroDuck (Oct 2, 2012)

carlosii said:


> No slo-mo, just still pictures.


Sorry, slow-mo file size to large to load.

What does form look like on stills?

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, I'm no expert and some others will nit-pick, but from what I can see looks pretty good. Bow arm is a little straighter than some like to see, but I can't see it as being a real problem. Look for nuts & bolts here on AT and see what he thinks.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

AgroDuck said:


> Got my son to take a couple of slow-mo videos of me shooting today.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> ...


Photographer does not have the camera phone square to the arrow.
Redo the photo so the body of the camera phone is parallel to the arrow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

AgroDuck said:


> Got my son to take a couple of slow-mo videos of me shooting today.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> ...


Two photos, two full draw postures, each one is slightly different.
20 yard target. Fire three fletched and two bareshafts, all five arrows aimed at the same bullseye.
The arrows in the target, will confirm what I suspect. High-low misses, and floating anchor, inconsistent.


----------



## AgroDuck (Oct 2, 2012)

Allen I hope the form photo is more up to scratch.

Assumptions is the mother of all .......
I always thought everything is nicely tuned other than ME. Never bothered to check bare shaft at any distance for that matter.

Upped my poundage by 3/4 turn and adjusting the rest away from the riser makes things look alot better than on these photos. (Updated bareshaft photos to come)

Awaitung your expert opinion Allen.
Thanx.























Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AgroDuck (Oct 2, 2012)

So increased the poundage by 3/4 turn and put 1 turn into the top right hand yoke cable.
















Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk


----------

